# TTS facelift



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Considering rejoining the TT clan via a mk3 TTS. 
However I believe there has been a facelift during the 4 years since the first cars were released.
What changed and when ? Are the facelifted cars a significant improvement and, if so, how ?
Cheers


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

As no-one more knowledgeable has replied:

Facelift was very recent.

People are discussing deliveries of the first facelift TT models in April, presumably facelift TTS models a bit later. Slight differences to the front grille on some models, (fake) vents on the rear bumper, all models get a 7 speed DSG up from the old 6 speed.

Some options now standard, some standard features now options. No real changes apart from that I don't think.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe _liffy99 _ question was referring to changes applied during the first 4 years (2014-2018) hence not referring to latest 2019 facelift- If so, those changes happened in '18 YM, but I don't know exactely what has changed.
For '19 YM, apart what you wrote I would add the introduction of gasoline particulate filter, that stopped any power increase possibility (at least, considering the power dropped from 228 to 225 kW)


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. As budget is hardly unlimited I would probably be looking at a 2015/16 car. So really interested in anything significant that makes a later car attractive (excluding any 2019 facelift which would be too expensive).
For example I have seen performance figures for the 0 to 100 vary from 5.2 to 4.5 secs. Did the engine or gearing change at some point ?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Just search the Forum, there's pages and pages of info and discussion on the facelift model...


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I am trying but it really isn't clear if and when facelift versions appeared. There is no development history of the Mk3 I can see for example.
Am I right in thinking there has not been a facelift, or other change, to the TTS since it was introduced ? But there is one just around the corner ?
But, if there has been no change why are different (substantially so) acceleration figures reported ?
I have seen power figures quoted from 292bhp to 310PS (306 bhp ?).


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

liffy99 said:


> I am trying but it really isn't clear if and when facelift versions appeared. There is no development history of the Mk3 I can see for example.
> Am I right in thinking there has not been a facelift, or other change, to the TTS since it was introduced ? But there is one just around the corner ?
> But, if there has been no change why are different (substantially so) acceleration figures reported ?
> I have seen power figures quoted from 292bhp to 310PS (306 bhp ?).


There has been no change to the performance of the TTS since Mark 3 was introduced in 2015. 310bhp (I think) with a 0-62 of 4.6sec and 0-60 of 4.5sec with 6 speed DSG. Any other quoted figures would be for other variants or chipped versions.

What sort of budget do you have and are you only interested in the TTS?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know, TTS from 2014 to 2018 always specced with 310 bhp, 306 is for 2019 FL version (lost some power due to particulate filter introduction)



liffy99 said:


> I am trying but it really isn't clear if and when facelift versions appeared. There is no development history of the Mk3 I can see for example.
> Am I right in thinking there has not been a facelift, or other change, to the TTS since it was introduced ? But there is one just around the corner ?
> But, if there has been no change why are different (substantially so) acceleration figures reported ?
> *I have seen power figures quoted from 292bhp to 310PS (306 bhp *?).


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, just after a change. I have had my MRC tuned S4 B8 for 4 years now and fancied something else. used to have a Mk1 TT which I loved and now looking to either return to the fold or consider a BMW Z4 ( lovely looking and great with the metal roof, but may just be too cramped a driving position).
Why TTS ? I would miss the 490ps of my S4 I expect and a TTS, especially stage 1, would give me enough back. Prefer the TTS to the TT due to updated mechanicals. Sadly, the Mk3 TTRS is out of budget.
Probably looking at a 2015/16 car at about £25k (does that sound reasonable ?).
Anyone fancy a part ex . . .


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Looking at that price you should be in the ballpark from an Audi dealer, my low mileage fully specced offer was not much out, liked my TTS too much to let it go.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

liffy99 said:


> Well, just after a change. I have had my MRC tuned S4 B8 for 4 years now and fancied something else. used to have a Mk1 TT which I loved and now looking to either return to the fold or consider a BMW Z4 ( lovely looking and great with the metal roof, but may just be too cramped a driving position).
> Why TTS ? I would miss the 490ps of my S4 I expect and a TTS, especially stage 1, would give me enough back. Prefer the TTS to the TT due to updated mechanicals. Sadly, the Mk3 TTRS is out of budget.
> Probably looking at a 2015/16 car at about £25k (does that sound reasonable ?).
> Anyone fancy a part ex . . .


I think £25k is fairly reasonable. Wanted £24k for mine as I fancy a 2.0 Sport Roadster but of course VAT is payable on any export to UK. It only has 15,000 miles on the clock and is unmarked. Booked a driving holiday to UK in July now so better keep hold of it now. Best of luck.


----------



## Tinmachine (May 17, 2017)

I've noticed from the few 2019 models seen in my rear view mirror recently, the front light clusters are very slightly changed from my 2015 model. They've lost a bit of the menace they had - and look slightly longer and wrapped round. Not as angry?

From the back - the rear light clusters have been very slightly enlarged in the middle, again - to my mind - ever so slightly softer in appearance.

Have Audi toned down the aggressive appearance slightly and just added a couple of rear wheel skirt vents and imaginative front and rear skirt designs?

Any thoughts ?


----------

